# FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Sega has posted this image with the names of all the possible characters in Project Needlemouse. Every day this week, they'll be crossing off names of characters that aren't in it. See as Tails isn't even on the list, I'm guessing Sega's just going to cross off every name except Sonic. This is all just to build up hype for the people who want a remake of Sonic 1. >_>


DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL NO TAILS.

Not even Knuckles >___>

I'm starting to lose hope for this game. BTW Tye, you got a link?


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2010)

What? Big's not gonna be in it? :'(


----------



## Roxas (Jan 11, 2010)

No Tails+No Knuckles=Fail game. :l


----------



## Resonate (Jan 11, 2010)

0.0

*Oh, and will I get flamed if I ask what project Needlemouse is?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL NO TAILS.
> 
> Not even Knuckles >___>
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxas (Jan 11, 2010)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> 0.0
> 
> *Oh, and will I get flamed if I ask what project Needlemouse is?


Yes. Yes you will.

BLARGH, FLAME FLAME FLAME.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

This is gonna get bombarded with faggetry.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> This is gonna get bombarded with faggetry.


Too late. D=.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2010)

Need me some crazy remake of Awesome Sonic.
No legendary swords, no lycanthropy, no hoverboards, no genie in a lamp, no new characters, no ridiculous fairy tale-like plot and no new gimmicks. Just give me rings, hoops, speed and decent length and I will for sure support this game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully the fanversion of this will be a remake.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 11, 2010)

no tails im going to faint


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Resonate (Jan 11, 2010)

Where's Tails and Knuckles?  

I miss the old Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles on Sonic Jam.  :'(


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.needlemouse.com/pr/index.php

THAT one is going to be much much better.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's eggman?

Huh


----------



## Resonate (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robotnik sounds much more evil


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's only the main bad guy, who's been around since 1991. He's been known as Eggman ever since the beginning in Japan, not the dumb name "Robotnik" that Sega of America gave him. I'm glad Sonic Adventure cleared things up.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2010)

Yuji Naka has explained that "Robotnik" is the character's real name while "Eggman" is a "common name taken after his shape."

http://www2.sega.com/sonic/globalsonic/post_sonicteam.php?article=nakainterview


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Yuji Naka has explained that "Robotnik" is the character's real name while "Eggman" is a "common name taken after his shape."
> 
> http://www2.sega.com/sonic/globalsonic/post_sonicteam.php?article=nakainterview


I'm well aware of this. His name is Dr. Ivo "Eggman" Robotnik. Eggman is just a nickname, but it's what he's been called in all games in Japan, and every game post-Sonic Adventure in the rest of the world. You don't call Tails Miles Prower all the time, do you? No. Nicknames are used over real names in the Sonic series.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you really can't say that Robotnik "was a dumb nickname given to him by Sega of America"


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was at first. They fixed their mistake in Sonic Adventure, explaining that Robotnik is his real name, while Eggman is a nickname that everyone refers to him as, including himself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Sonic Adventure explained that Robotnik was Eggman's grandfather. Confusing paradoxes. @_@ I also saw it was a fan-production? 

P.S. Sega got the name Eggman from the Beatle's song "I Am the Walrus". Not joking.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no. That was Sonic Adventure 2, and his grandfather's name is Professor Gerald Robotnik, not Dr. Robotnik. Eggman _is_ Dr. Robotnik, as explained in Sonic Adventure. It's only common sense that he would have the same last name as his grandfather.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys guys are really jumping the gun here, as said before Dr. Robotnik is not on the list, and he's gotta be in there, so there's hope for Tails and Knuckles in it, I think most of the people on the list are just gonna get crossed off, I want Froggy though damnit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Old Sonic Adventure (1&2) characters FTW. New Sonic characters FTL.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> You guys guys are really jumping the gun here, as said before Dr. Robotnik is not on the list, and he's gotta be in there, so there's hope for Tails and Knuckles in it, I think most of the people on the list are just gonna get crossed off, I want Froggy though damnit.


It's talking about playable characters, not villains. Of course Eggman wouldn't be on the list, unless they pulled another Sonic Adventure 2 (which would be cool).


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the fact they are not on the list is pretty suspicious, it leads me to believe that they will indeed be playable in the games, perhaps by a secret method, Tails and Knuckles are just too obvious not to be on the list.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Old Sonic Adventure (1&2) characters FTW. New Sonic characters FTL.


I have to agree with you there. The characters from the first two Adventure games (Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Amy, Big, Gamma, Shadow, Rouge, and Eggman) are the best, in my opinion. However, I don't mind newer characters, except Silver. XD Vector, Espio, and Charmy have been around long before Sonic Heroes, so they're not exactly new characters, but either way I don't mind them. And Omega is awesome, along with Emerl (why did he have to die?! ;___, Cream & Cheese, and Blaze. Jet, Storm, and Wave are okay. Shade has potential. Chip was annoying. XD


----------



## Marlon (Jan 11, 2010)

I need tails in this!!!!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

So let's make this fun guys, who do you think is gonna get kicked off the list first? I'm gonna say Charmy, not the most obvious pick of course, but it would be funny to see Froggy in there for a while. XD


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 11, 2010)

Tails and Knuckles ;o


----------



## Hal (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sega has posted this image with the names of all the possible characters in Project Needlemouse. Every day this week, they'll be crossing off names of characters that aren't in it. See as Tails isn't even on the list, I'm guessing Sega's just going to cross off every name except Sonic. This is all just to build up hype for the people who want a remake of Sonic 1. >_>
> 
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT!!!


Dude Chill.Whats The Needlemouse thing anyway?
Knuckles isnt on there?Well at least Amy is.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is why I faced the facts.
Mario games=remakes that are still fun to play,even smb1
Sega games=remakes that you can predict,and get boring or arent well made... e.x. Sonic Unleashed....
But seriously,tails HAS to be in sonic or its not sonic. knuckles makes it better but just sonic and knuckles doesnt make it sonic (exception for sonic and knuckles 1)
So yeah They put big but not tails? Wow just wow sega.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 >>>>>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>www.gaygamer.net


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Here is why I faced the facts.
> Mario games=remakes that are still fun to play,even smb1
> Sega games=remakes that you can predict,and get boring or arent well made... e.x. Sonic Unleashed....
> But seriously,tails HAS to be in sonic or its not sonic. knuckles makes it better but just sonic and knuckles doesnt make it sonic (exception for sonic and knuckles 1)
> So yeah They put big but not tails? Wow just wow sega.


Don't count out Tails yet, read through some of the pages.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I know. First one I saw.


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 11, 2010)

BS.
I hate Sonic now.
No Tails no me.
kbye


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, GayGamer is a pretty nice site. =p


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Shade is a character with a lot of potential in the right hands.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I think Shade is a character with a lot of potential in the right hands.


"In the right hands" being someone other than BioWare, right? =P


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 11, 2010)

I knew they'd *censored.3.0* it up sooner or later.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 11, 2010)

it automatically sucks if it doesn't have snipe


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for the Sonic Chronicles sequel. I was slightly disappointed by the direction the plot took.  Shade could have been so awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I didn't hate the game, but I didn't particularly love it, either. I _hated_ the ending, though. I can understand hinting at a sequel, but to leave a cliffhanger THAT big... That's just not right, lol. And then the game FORCES you to start FROM THE BEGINNING. Yeah, BioWare could've done much better. Oh, and please no references to the cartoons and comics in the next one. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>greentext


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

<3 Vector being in the game.


----------



## Zex (Jan 11, 2010)

No Chuck Norris?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <3 Vector being in the game.


*facepalm*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <3 Vector being in the game.


You don't read, do you?


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <3 Vector being in the game.


Isn't Vector the one that says "WE GOTTA GET TO THE POWER ROOM?"


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry :S .  I posted too quickly.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 11, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> No Chuck Norris?


shut up with that unfunny meme


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 11, 2010)

Needlemouse was already speculated not to be on the Wii, something about graphics.
I don't see why everyone is moaning about Sonic being the only playable character. He survived long enough as that, and you for the most part play as him. Quit whining.
I don't recall Tails ever being playable in the first three except for two player.
Can't wait.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, now from what I understand (yeah, sorry about how I jumped to that stupid conclusion, I'm pretty exhausted today >_< ) the list of sonic characters will be crossed off from time to time until it reveals the real characters? If so, then I'm mildly disappointed that Knuckles probably won't be in the game itself.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Well, now from what I understand (yeah, sorry about how I jumped to that stupid conclusion, I'm pretty exhausted today >_< ) the list of sonic characters will be crossed off from time to time until it reveals the real characters? If so, then I'm mildly disappointed that Knuckles probably won't be in the game itself.


He could be, I have a feeling Tails and Knux might end up being dowloadable content.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe so.  Or Sega might just be playing with us, but I'm going with your idea of later game add-ons.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah, clearly, we are entering a new age of SEGA, with just Sonic, and SEGA now has a sense of humor about their useless characters.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

The fanmade one is still going to be much much better.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> The fanmade one is still going to be much much better.


Fanmade Version?  I've heard about it, but I thought it was fake :O .


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. You can see slight progress on one of the maps on the mainsite.

http://needlemouse.com


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green Hill Zone complete overhaul, looks sweet.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice.  :O


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell me that doesn't look sexy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ah, clearly, we are entering a new age of SEGA, with just Sonic, and SEGA now has a sense of humor about their useless characters.


So you're saying Tails is a useless character?! D:


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tell me that doesn't look sexy.


Awww yeah, this looks great for a fan made game


----------



## Zangy (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope Froggy is playable


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tell me that doesn't look sexy.


That doesn't look sexy. Not remotely. It's actually very ugly. :X


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the person who enjoys new sonic games. And for a game that's developed by 2 people alone is impressive.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tell me that doesn't look sexy.


I wish it was .png so it was less grainy, but it looks pretty good for being fanmade quality.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Charles (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't played or bought a 3D Sonic game since Sonic Adventure 2. I might get this in the near future if it turns out well.

This is also kind of a weird move for Sega, but I guess they're just trying to get hype up for Needlemouse. Everyone seems to have a preference for how they want the newest Sonic game to be...no one ever seems to be satisfied.

I still haven't got Unleashed, yet. Looks fun to me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAILS IS HOT AND YOU KNOW IT! YOU CAN'T TAKE AWAY A HOT CHARACTER LIKE THAT!! D:<


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's considered being a pedophile. And not everyone's gay.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUH-UH! TAILS IS A FICTIONAL CHARACTER, AND HE'S A FURRY, SO AGE DOESN'T MATTER! D:<


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fagget


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sweet Jesus.  WHAT THE *censored.3.0* AM I READING?


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're reading words from a furry my friend.   :O .


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Needlemouse was already speculated not to be on the Wii, something about graphics.
> I don't see why everyone is moaning about Sonic being the only playable character. He survived long enough as that, and you for the most part play as him. Quit whining.
> I don't recall Tails ever being playable in the first three except for two player.
> Can't wait.


Just a little FYI, Nintendo (being the copy after copy they are) is planning on realesing a new WII. So far I have found out that it will have better graphics (speculated to be better than PS3) (speculation though -_-). So dont count the WII out for NeedleMouse.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than PS3?

Hahaha, oh ha.

Haha, heh.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't the new Wii idea just a fake, or have I been living under a rock for Nintendo news?


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the fact that Tails is in fact an 8 year old fox boy, what exactly is hot about him?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S IT, TYE.  YOU'RE *censored.3.0*ING DONE HERE.  GET OUT.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By what me and my dad have read,its no fake.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's annoying, even though he flies he still flies a plane. And crashes it every time.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source than I'll talk.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the Wii 2? If so, then Reggie confirmed that was fake about a month ago.  If not, then I guess they might be working on a new one  .

EDIT: At least some proof perhaps?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, no. There's no Wii 2, Wii HD, or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

nvm.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in the art. ;3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tails isn't useless, it's why they didn't include good characters in that list. (except for any pre Sonic heroes character)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got everything bad in the internet stuffed into one perverted super pikachu *censored.3.0*ing weird ass geeknerd.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I consider myself a pretty accepting person, but that's just disgusting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tails isn't useless, it's why they didn't include good characters in that list. (except for any pre Sonic heroes character)


Pre-Sonic Heroes? You don't like Omega and Blaze?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no, Blaze is alright, but Gamma > Omega.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamma<33


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love Gamma, one of the few character deaths that actually made me sad. =(


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 11, 2010)

Double post AWWW YEAHHH


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUBBLE ROAST.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, kind of the same here. Not the "burst-out crying" kind of sad, but the empty sad feeling kind of.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did prefer Gamma to Omega, but he's dead now... ="( Omega was good in Sonic Heroes and Shadow the Hedgehog, but after that... Not so much. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Saddest sonic deaths now? Sonic on SA2. and gammas brother (forgot his name). The one that kept getting upgrades to beat gamma, but in the end of SA, he died.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Saddest sonic deaths now? Sonic on SA2. and gammas brother (forgot his name). The one that kept getting upgrades to beat gamma, but in the end of SA, he died.


Sonic never died in SA2... Shadow did. Or so we thought, until he came back in Sonic Heroes, and in Shadow the Hedgehog Eggman says that he had one of his robots rescue him.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to say the whole "cross off who isn't going to be in it" thing is rather curious. If it's one of those things where they're going to cross it off, thus implying that they don't like those characters and are moving away from them, then it's gonna be annoying. Those kind of marketing strategies are obnoxious for me. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you know what would be hilarious?
If Sonic was the first one crossed off.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm suprised you didn't catch it. At the end of the game, sonic died. The last good game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda thought that's what you meant, but of course I ignored it. Have you even _played_ Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Unleashed, or Sonic and the Black Knight? They're all great, fun games if you give them a chance. I'll admit that they can't top Sonic Adventure 2 (my favorite Sonic game of all time), but they are by no means bad games.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadow and Sonic Heroes were mediocre. And Sonic's new voice actor makes my ears bleed. Not to mention Tail's.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My face when playing those games
Heroes: :] ..... :l
Shadow: :] ..... :l 
Secret Rings: D: OGODWATGETITOUTOFMYWII
Sonic Unleashed Day Stages: 
Night Stages: >:l
Haven't played The Legend of Sonic yet though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heroes was terrible. Bad graphics, controls, etc. Shadow was a GTA rip-off with a different storyline. Unleashed for wii was missed an entire world. Secret rings's controls were annoyig as- I mean all you could do was jump and move from left to right. Can't even play black knight cause blockbuster refuses to stock copies of them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can barely tell the difference between Sonic's voice actors. >_> And at least Tails doesn't have his baby voice from Heroes anymore. =p

I really enjoyed Heroes and Shadow. Not the best games in the series, no, but I really liked how they followed the Sonic Adventure 1/2 story. After Shadow, the games just lost all connection to each other... The gameplay might be better, but I liked the connection between SA1-SA2-SH-ShtH.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, i guess both were kinda... meh.

I wish they'd mute him already :L


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 12, 2010)

So someone figured out who is in the silhouette.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> So someone figured out who is in the silhouette.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC WIN! XD

Lemme guess, 4chan? XD


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> So someone figured out who is in the silhouette.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

This game is going to be a big fat fail without Knuckles, best Sonic character imo


----------



## Ricano (Jan 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> This game is going to be a big fat fail without Knuckles, best Sonic character imo


They didn't say he wasnt going to be in the game, though.
He just might not be playable


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, you're right.

Even so, I really like being Knuckles


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

No Tails = Fail.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> No Tails = Fail.


This is just a list of who possibly WON'T be in the game, not who will possibly be in the game. Anyone else not included, such as Tails, Knuckles, Dr. Eggman, and so on, have a far better chance of being in the game.

I find it hilarious that people don't read through threads before posting. It usually causes things to be posted over and over again (like this) and people disrupting the current discussion in that thread. XD


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 12, 2010)

Chip and Charmy are out of the list.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 12, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Chip and Charmy are out of the list.


Oh snap I was right, there is still hope for Froggy!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy shi-.
No tails.
GG.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 12, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Holy shi-.
> No tails.
> GG.


*Facepalm* Seriously? I just posted this two posts ago, and _already_ someone else has posted, obviously without reading through the thread, or even the full first post yet... =p

Look here: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8790802&t=7313407


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew, you have it mixed up... XD I'll explain IRL, lol. =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, I see where this is going. It's obvious from the "REJECTED" that they're going to cross off every name except Sonic and give us a Sonic 1 remake. >_> DAMN YOU, SEGA!! DAMN YOU!!!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeah, I see where this is going. It's obvious from the "REJECTED" that they're going to cross off every name except Sonic and give us a Sonic 1 remake. >_> DAMN YOU, SEGA!! DAMN YOU!!!!!


Why can't it be a totally new game?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence but I'm not really going to read 14 pages of posts, 7 is the maximum I usually go for.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be. A new, boring and dull 2D Sonic that lacks characters, plot, and fun, just like the old ones. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kinda game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Grats. You can have it. I don't want it.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pay you to take them off the god damn Game shelves, they're burning my eyes.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, drama. You don't know anything about the game, so why bash it? Wait till it's a dark soulless 2-D platformer before you start saying it's crap.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm sorry about that. I didn't mean to come off so harsh sounding as that. =P I misread a couple things, anyways, so... >_> I usually will read through a thread if it's twenty or less pages, unless it's really interesting... XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, people bash all of Nintendo's casual games before trying giving them a chance. You're one of those people, anyway, aren't you?

No, really, I'll probably end up buying the game no matter what, just because it's a Sonic game. Still, I don't see how I'll enjoy any Sonic game without at least Tails. The characters of the Sonic series are one of the biggest reasons why I love the series so much. Take that away, and there's not much appeal to me at all.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't telling me that, but I was just saying people don't tend to read 14 pages of uninteresting chat.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 13, 2010)

I think Tails and Knuckles will be in it, this list is just for playable characters.




			
				From Sega American Blog said:
			
		

> This week, we


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I think Tails and Knuckles will be in it, this list is just for playable characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well Tye, maybe now you can see what it's like to get the kind of Sonic Game you don't like, you've had ones you've liked for a while now, stop being so selfish and think of the rest of the Sonic community.
Also, Tye, just because it's in 2D, doesn't mean it's going to be plotless, they could still add alot of things, honestly i'm expecting it, because this is SEGA.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2010)

Dunno if anyone saw, or posted it here, but Tikal and Vector are out :0


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Dunno if anyone saw, or posted it here, but Tikal and Vector are out :0


VECTOR NO.

Still hope for Froggy though ;D


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Big gets kicked out, chances are Froggy might


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 13, 2010)

For the love of Doritos, can you please change the topic title?


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they will kill Big off to give Froggy an epic quest for revenge.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDD That would be sweet.


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2010)

When is that Mario Kart game rip off with sonic supposed to be released?  If this it I might buy it.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> When is that Mario Kart game rip off with sonic supposed to be released?  If this it I might buy it.


Any characteristic racing game = Mario kart rip off.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 13, 2010)

They are likely to mark off everyone but Sonic, but on the off chance they keep some in, i'm guessing Amy and Shadow, because of their popularity.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> They are likely to mark off everyone but Sonic, but on the off chance they keep some in, i'm guessing Amy and Shadow, because of their popularity.


What if they mark off sonic? :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> When is that Mario Kart game rip off with sonic supposed to be released?  If this it I might buy it.


It's called Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing, and it's coming out February 23 for Wii, Nintendo DS, Xbox 360, and Playstation 3. It actually looks pretty good. The confirmed characters so far are:

Sonic the Hedgehog
Miles "Tails" Prower
Knuckles the Echidna
Doctor Eggman
Amy Rose
Shadow the Hedgehog
Big the Cat
AiAi from Super Monkey Ball
Amigo from Samba de Amigo
Ryo Hazuki from Shenmue
Beat from Jet Set Radio
Alex Kidd from the Alex Kidd series
Billy Hatcher from Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
Zobio and Zobiko, the zombie couple from The House of the Dead EX
Ulala from Space Channel 5
B.D. Joe from the Crazy Taxi series
Jacky Bryant from the Virtua Fighter series
Banjo and Kazooie from the Banjo-Kazooie series (Xbox 360 only)
Avatars (Xbox 360 only)
Miis (Wii only)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *(Xbox 360) only*


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can blame Microsoft for buying Rare for that. >_> Rare was so much better with Nintendo. They brought the Donkey Kong series to life!! Now who knows if we'll ever get another Donkey Kong 64-like game...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurrhurr.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's all a clever plot to get me to buy a 360.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It's all a clever plot to get me to buy a 360.


It's a trap!


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

At least you have Miis, Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> At least you have Miis, Tye.


Yeah, I liked Miis in Mario Kart Wii, so they should be good here. (I wish they could've been in Brawl... Along with Animal Crossing Boy. =/)

Hopefully Mario's an unlockable character..but I doubt he is, or else he'd be on the cover like Banjo. =P


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

I wonder what the PS3 only guy is going to be. o:


----------



## Pear (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It's all a clever plot to get me to buy a 360.


Doo eet. Rare has some amazing games. Viva Pinata is amazingly addictive.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2010)

Amy and Shade are out O:


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Amy and Shade are out O:


AWWWW, YEAHHHH. Froggy is still in XD.

Only Sonic, Shadow, Froggy, Big and Mr. Needlemouse remain.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda surprised he's still in this xD

I'm guessing it might go down to Mr. Needlemouse, and Shadow :T


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's weird, I always thought Needlemouse referred to Sonic, but it's possibly an all new character, I wonder what he would be.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here..

I'm still hoping for the retro Sonic.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A porcupine.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you guys _still_ think that they're not going to cross them all off except Sonic? >_>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm can someone update on the characters that are still in or has it not changed?


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Hmm can someone update on the characters that are still in or has it not changed?


Big, Froggy, Mr. Needlemouse, Sonic, and Shadow.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Do you guys _still_ think that they're not going to cross them all off except Sonic? >_>


Why are you so sure that they will?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The absence of Tails and Knuckles, and Amy has been eliminated before Froggy and a joke character. Honestly, how can you think that they _won't_ cross them all out except Sonic? >_>


----------



## Resonate (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Do you guys _still_ think that they're not going to cross them all off except Sonic? >_>


I'd like to take this time to point out that the game is called: "Project Needlemouse."  

Since Needlemouse is on the list, he (or she?) has more of a chance to be playable. (possibly)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2010)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And since Sonic has the habit of adding ******** characters, Needlemouse could be possible :T And if this is the final day, and they remove two people tomorrow... That leaves three people left right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 14, 2010)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Needlemouse was Sonic's original name during development. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I am an awesome person like that, you need to stop being bent out of shape and root for Froggy: Ultimate Revenge Quest.  B)


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah Shadow,Needle,and Sonic are the most likley.
Watch tommorow they cross out sonic,then shadow,then big xD.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...doesn't that make it even more of a possibility?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2010)

Froggy, Shadow, and Sonic are going to be the last 3, i'm calling it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Froggy, Shadow, and Sonic are going to be the last 3, i'm calling it.


I'd love that honestly.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 14, 2010)

Sega's messing with all of you. They have formed a secret alliance with Nintendo to bring you a new expansion to the Pokemon series.








But seriously, I'd like some Froggy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 14, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Sega's messing with all of you. They have formed a secret alliance with Nintendo to bring you a new expansion to the Pokemon series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if you saw pikachu in it.

I mean, pikachu is a mouse, so maybe a needlechu.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jan 14, 2010)

What I want: Sonic, Big the Cat, Froggy

However, I'd bet $5 that Big the Cat and Froggy get rejected tomorrow.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Sonichu.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stuff of nightmares right there.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eye bleach, pl0x.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2010)

I started cracking up at Pikahu in a Sombrero. Nice.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Told you so. >_>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW...... is that the newest one?
Sega fails hard.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Told you so. >_>


Day 6:

Nobody! We just got your hopes up to crush 'em!


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahhahaaaa that was funny, I admit I lol'd at that.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Told you so. >_>


Aww, no Froggy Quest. =[ Oh well, I didn't really care about those characters anyway, so I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Told you so. >_>


That's it, not buying this game.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it has potential, rather then having all those new characters.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tails, Knuckles, and Amy aren't new, unnecessary characters, yet they left them out. =/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

It's Sonic 1 all over again. >_>


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's Sonic 1 all over again. >_>


What's wrong with that..?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's Sonic 1 all over again. >_>


THERE IS HOPE!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's Sonic 1 all over again. >_>


That's actually great news. Why is it bad?


----------



## Matus (Jan 15, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> No Tails+No Knuckles=Fail game. :l


YEAH, What is sega think? There epic too!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be great news for people who enjoyed the old games, but for people like me who find them completely flat, boring, uninteresting, and not fun at all, it's horrible news. >_>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically 2% of the Sonic community?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so fun though!
Only Sonic games I like.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got games noone else enjoyed, so it's only fair. ;P

Hopefully, Sonic 2 and up get's the same treatment.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation:  For people like me that actually enjoyed the bad sonic games, this is horrible news for me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about 50/50. There are a _lot_ of fans of the newer Sonic games, as well as those who think it's the death of Sonic. There's no way Sega can please both groups at once. =p


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, that's what they are doing right now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who enjoys the new games are under the age of 12.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet I'm 19 and my boyfriend is 20.

>_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not satisfying me by excluding Tails. =/


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.

Your side got games they liked.

And old school Sonic fans get what they want.

Therefore, everyone SHOULD be happy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose... =/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a selfish person, wanting all the toys for himself.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that. It's just that all the old school Sonic fans hate Sonic now, so why should they get a game made for them when they hate the series now? =P


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sega gains more respect.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Yay! Old school sonic revamped. Kinda like heart gold and soul silver, eh, Tye?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yay! Old school sonic revamped. Kinda like heart gold and soul silver, eh, Tye?


Yes, except I actually _liked_ the original Gold and Silver games. =P


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Sega doesn't work to just please you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hate all the new characters, concepts, quicktime events and cheesy story.

Owai-


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I like them. =|


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, since you're using the Wiimote which I'm sure has easy quick time events while I'm over here having a blast in the Unleashed daytime levels only to run into a five button quicktime event in which case, I GOTTA PRESS ALL THE FLIPPING BUTTONS. R1 TRIANGLE L2 SQUARE R2. Whoops, hit CIRCLE, THERE FORE I MUST SUCK AND FALL INTO A BOTTOMLESS PIT IN A CITY. >:{ They almost had it right with Unleashed. Almost.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found them quite easy, actually. It's just the A, B, and Z buttons. Maybe the C button, too, but I'm not sure... =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about a system that isn't missing an entire world, about 10, more or less, extra levels. And I think the werehog bit was dumb and a copy of TP.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the DLC Levels.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii and PS2 versions are only missing one stage and one mini game. =p

But I do agree, it was incredibly stupid to leave out content from the Wii version. I can understand toning the graphics down a bit, but there's absolutely no need to completely remove parts of the game. It's not like there wasn't enough space on the disc, because there certainly was. It's not right that they group the Wii with the PS2 in terms of hardware limits, because the Wii far surpasses the PS2. Why they even still develop games for a 10 year old console is beyond me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because not everyone has 300 dollars to fork out on a console plus a good 30 to 60 dollars per game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ps2 and wii have similar graphics. maybe the ps2 is better. 

Nintendo may be innovative with technology, but they usually get low rate 3rd party games. Take MUA2. The storyline doesn't quite fit in on the wii and it has poor graphics. Yet on the other 3rd gen consoles, the graphics pwn and everything fits.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the everything about the Wii surpasses the PS2. I'm not saying that the PS2 is crap (although I myself don't care for it), but the Wii is a newer and better console. And the reason why the 3rd party games on Wii are lacking is because developers aren't pushing the Wii to its limits. A lot of them are treating it like a 6th gen console (GCN/PS2/XB/DC) just because it's graphics aren't as great as the PS3 and 360. >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I suppose, and there isn't much of a demand. Most 3rd Party sales are lacking, then there's the 3rd Party M games that do even worse.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean there isn't demand?! The Wii wouldn't be the best selling console if there wasn't demand... And I'm glad that M rated games aren't doing so well. They shouldn't be developed in the first place. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another problem with the wii is that it was made to be casual. 

Something that bothers me about the wii as well is the fact that when you play a gcn game, you have to shut down the system in order to get back to the menu, unlike the ps3. 

Sorry, off topic. And they are using it to it's full power, which is sad. The graphics are good for nintendo, but with the other, better consoles out there, it's graphics and capabilities are mediocre.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

PS2 > Wii


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"PG-13 movies shouldn't be developed in the first place."

For the most part, what you see in PG-13 movies is pretty much the same thing you see in M rated games. Secondly, it's only best selling because of a few games. Wii Fit Plus, Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort and generally any other game old people like. Any other game means you bought the console because you have some deep love for Nintendo or something.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

The PS2 is still outselling the PS3 by alot, it's a great console with a great library of games.
Also what's wrong with M games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are _not_ using it to its full potential. Even beautiful games like Super Mario Galaxy haven't pushed the Wii to the ends of its limits yet. Zelda Wii is supposed to be the best looking game on Wii so far, so look forward to it.

And the Wii wasn't made to be casual, it was made to appeal to _everyone_, casual, hardcore, and non-gamers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The PS2 is still outselling the PS3 by alot, it's a great console with a great library of games.
> Also what's wrong with M games?


They're very _im_mature to me. =p I just don't think video games should be about blowing other people's heads off and stuff. It's just not right. But that's just me...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video Games should be anything you want them to be, not just restricted to "SUPER MARIO FUNTIME RAINBOW LAND"


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't mind stabbing creatures with swords?

It's the same thing just kiddied up and no blood.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was blood in the original version of Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it hasn't done such a good idea of appealing to everyone. 

Even the name sucks. The *Wii*. it's too casual.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I love Fable series, it reminds me of a gory and mature version of Zelda, but I really do think that I am the only one that thinks that. It's just me probably.

Yeah, off topic.  By... alot.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason there is demand for the Wii is because old people and casual gamers enjoy wagglan their hands and looking like dumbasses.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People ≠ monsters.

I don't have a problem with _all_ M rated games, just the incredibly stupid ones. Video games like Grand Theft Auto shouldn't even be allowed to be developed. It's all about crime, drugs, and sex. If that doesn't scream "bad influence", I don't know what does.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, ignorance to Racing/Adventure/RPGs and other genres. I'm disappointed.

And I love a good flame war in the morning.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet the average Wii gamer is in their 20s. Hmm...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I know a couple of people who enjoy it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's even worse.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Remembers the good old days...*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Games like GTA are good. Why commit crimes irl and go to jail, when you can do it in a video game with no consequences?
Also. Ganondorf is human. Link thrusts a sword right through his skull.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why is everyone buying it? Hurr.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just justified our point.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>average Wii gamer
>twenties


Ahahaha, oh wow.  You cannot call yourself a gamer if you exclusively play the Wii. 

You want to really know what your Wii is?  The world's most expensive board game.  You take it out of the closet when family and friends are over, than you put it away for the rest of the year.  It's a casual-fest full of crappy minigame collections and the occasional yet overrated Mario/Zelda game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone?

Correction 12 and younger,

40 or older

20 is if they're weird.

M games are 17+ for a reason.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. That was an average Nintendo gamer before the wii, then they moved onto hardcore consoles, while moms, grandmas, and other casuals, got the Wii.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, anyone know which two major companies are supposedly telling Ninty to stick it with most, if not all, minigame collection games? I'd love those companies forever.

@Tye: You can harass innocent civilians as a Wolf in TP.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people buying it are usually old people or families with 6-10 year olds.

The kind of people that like the new screwed up sonic games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, anyone know which two major companies are supposedly telling Ninty to stick it with most, if not all, minigame collection games? I'd love those companies forever.
> 
> @Tye: You can harass innocent civilians as a Wolf in TP.


Hudson?

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, anyone know which two major companies are supposedly telling Ninty to stick it with most, if not all, minigame collection games? I'd love those companies forever.
> 
> @Tye: You can harass innocent civilians as a Wolf in TP.


Target and Wal-Mart, I believe. And they're not telling Nintendo to stop, they're telling the 3rd parties that make all the shovelware. Nintendo doesn't make shovelware.

And harass ≠ brutally murder.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, like Target and Best Buy.

@Tye: lololololololol Ninty and Shovelware.  At least there will be something worth looking at in Wal Mart and Target.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd Party Wii games, are the only ones worth some of my time.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't brutally murder a virtual scrap of data in a video game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Wait guys, Tye never said anything about AO games.

Manhunt. 8D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Wait guys, Tye never said anything about AO games.
> 
> Manhunt. 8D


That's included by default. =p


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Wait guys, Tye never said anything about AO games.
> 
> Manhunt. 8D


There's AO games?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mostly nudity etc.

San Andreas WAS a AO game because of a sex mod.

But the mod got banned.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems the best games on ninty consoles right now are third party games. Like TWEWY, Modern Warfare, No More Heroes, (imo, marvel ultimate alliance).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It seems the best games on ninty consoles right now are third party games. Like TWEWY, Modern Warfare, No More Heroes, (imo, marvel ultimate alliance).


Runefactory.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It seems the best games on ninty consoles right now are third party games. Like TWEWY, Modern Warfare, No More Heroes, (imo, marvel ultimate alliance).


Have you played Super Mario Galaxy? Super Smash Bros. Brawl? BONSAI *censored.3.0*ING BARBER?!

It comes down to personal preference, really. You can't say one game is better than another, because everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shooting someone in the head isn't nearly as bad as the stuff in mario.
Brutally crushing a poor defenseless Goomba. Throwing Koopa into lava as he burns to death,, etc. Mario not only endorses violence and murder, it also endorses the use of drugs such as mushrooms, and tries to teach kids that if the eat colorful flowers they can shoot fireballs, not to mention animal cruelty, Mario jumps off of Yoshi so Yoshi can fall down a pit and die a painful death.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really because that's what you seem to be doing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that M rated games are worse games, I'm saying that I don't agree with the themes of the games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So saying that they shouldn't be developed isn't opinionated at all?


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> >average Wii gamer
> >twenties
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii is not a casual gaming system. Casual gaming systems are the tiny single game things you buy from the convenience store. A casual game is something that is meant to be played for a short amount of time, occasionally, which the Wii is not.

The Wii is a full game system, just like the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, except it's gained more popularity, despite the criticism it received before launch. The system proved itself to be fun and innovative, as a full gaming system. Sure, it has it's casual games, but every system has those. In fact, the Wii has four casual games in it's top ten best selling games (three if you don't count Wii Sports), those being the following: #1 Wii Sports, #9 Wii Play, #3 Wii Fit, and #8 Wii Sports Resort.

You say that the Mario and Zelda series are casual games, but they certainly are not. They are games meant to be played regularly, not just pick it up and do the same thing over and over. Plus, they take skill to play, unlike (most, not all) casual games.

Microsoft and Sony don't seem to have the same opinions about the Wii's controls as you do, anyways. They're trying to mimic it with Project Natal (which is more like a copy the Sony EyeToy) and Sony's upcoming controller for the Playstation 3, which looks like a Wii remote meant for a... "special" purpose, we'll say.

Also, for future reference, the world's most expensive board game is Boodle's Jewel Royale, which sells for five million US dollars. I've never even played a board game on the Wii, anyways, unless you count Mario Party 8's board game theme, which I've one played once quite awhile ago.

Edit: Stupid ZetaBoards converting unclosed BB code. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree with them, okay. Yes, I don't like them myself, and I do think that there are better games, but that's not for me to decide. Everyone has their own tastes. So the people who like GTA can have it, but I still don't agree with it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. As we all know, nothing tye says is opinionated or hypocritical!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It seems the best games on ninty consoles right now are third party games. Like TWEWY, Modern Warfare, No More Heroes, (imo, marvel ultimate alliance).


Modern Warfare? Seriously, a game that came out 2 years ago. No doubt it is good but it is behind on the times.
The problem with most Wii games is that developers go for the look that it is "good for a Wii game", and the desperate Wii owners will toss cash their way when the Wii just has so much more potential. TP was a launch title that was even on GCN yet most Wii games look awful in comparison.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.

8D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you just ignore my post. >_>



			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't agree with them, okay. Yes, I don't like them myself, and I do think that there are better games, but that's not for me to decide. Everyone has their own tastes. So the people who like GTA can have it, but I still don't agree with it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because I know it's going to be something like:

"I don't agree with their opinions."


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 16, 2010)

Flame wars aside, I think people in here aren't giving the Wii it's due credit.

It's very true that the hardware is not to par with the PS3 and Wii, and a great deal of the quality 3rd party titles are on other systems, but to say that there aren't any good games on it is completely false. I'm not just talking about the standard Nintendo big three either, in fact I have/am more interested in games for Capcom's rather than Nintendo's games. While the capabilities of the system is not up to par with others, that doesn't mean that some games use the capabilities the system has and turn out really great.

Another thing I seem to notice is that the Wii doesn't measure up to Nintendo's old days, but from Nintendo 64 onwards it's been just like today, Nintendo seemingly makes all the titles worth owning and gets no 3rd party support. 

Anyway that's just my 2 cents, the Wii has lots of problems, I will admit that, but for the most part I say it's a pretty solid system.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny that everyone always ignore's Andrew's long, informative posts. >_>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I skimmed, but you're just the same as him, wasting effort on writing a story book that someone won't even read.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 16, 2010)

Am i the only one that thinks tye and jolten are the only ones being sensible here


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't stand the new stuff, that's why I'm not getting my hopes up too much for this, although it's sounding promising.


----------



## John102 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read it all.

And SJ, I believe dubs was saying that the only non-casual games for the wii are the zelda/mario games, which he believes are over-hyped.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny, I read it. I just don't feel like commenting on it.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 16, 2010)

lol reading this stuff is better than TV


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been thinking,and It would be pretty good if it was Sonic 1 all over again,and it has much better graphics. I think that would be pretty sweet actually.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read it, I actually respect your boyfriend's thoughts more than yours.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... He doesn't seem so one-sided.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm to lazy to read. Sowwie? D;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed that in that one mac thread too, why can't you be more like him Tye?  <_<


----------



## Vivi (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i agree


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between, I was just saying that there was no tails on the poster. Thingy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't go to mrneedlemouse.com.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't go to mrneedlemouse.com.


This game officially just got 10x better. Although this is from the ROM hack Mr. Needlemouse.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What do you mean there isn't demand?! The Wii wouldn't be the best selling console if there wasn't demand... *And I'm glad that M rated games aren't doing so well. They shouldn't be developed in the first place.* >_>






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And the Wii wasn't made to be casual, *it was made to appeal to everyone*, casual, hardcore, and non-gamers.


If you know that the Wii was made to appeal to everyone, why would you want M-rated games to not be developed? That's not everyone if you don't include the people who enjoy a good laugh seeing people getting killed in ridiculous ways.


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't touched my wii in months/years


----------



## Vivi (Jan 16, 2010)

The Wii is dying!


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 16, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> The Wii is dying!


I wouldn't say so myself, as some 3rd party developers produce good games, but they just need the people to buy them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye just got owned.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our thoughts on the matter are the same, just like most all of our thoughts are. He's just much better at explaining things. =p I get frustrated and post without thinking about what I'm saying a lot of the time. =p


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sonic Adventure 2 (my favorite Sonic game of all time)...


Does not compute... have you even played any of the older games?  Sonic CD???


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've played nearly all of them. The only ones I haven't played are the ones that aren't in any of the compilation games (Mega Collection, Gems Collection, Adventure DX, etc.), like SegaSonic the Hedgehog. I find them completely uninteresting and not my type of game at all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just Mario 2D but faster, why don't you like it?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2010)

So, I read the thread, and I wanna ignore the whole 'wii isn't casual' arguement. (Youre arguing with a wall guys)

I personally dont want a sonic  remake, I want a new adventure, because Ive already played sonic 1 so much it wouldnt appeal to me.

I read an interview that some SEGA person gave where he commented on how great PSN and XBLA were (he also said shadow complex was great ;P), and lots of people immediately jumped to the conclusion that it was a download only title.

I dont really want that either, because i) It could be a shorter, cheaper game than I was hoping for and

ii) I'll have to go out and buy a PSN  money card anyway to download it, as I dont have a credit card...

What do you guys think.

And also, I want this to be a HD-only title, I dnt want the developers working on a dumbed down wii version as well, because they wouldnt be giving their full attention to it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> So, I read the thread, and I wanna ignore the whole 'wii isn't casual' arguement. (Youre arguing with a wall guys)
> 
> I personally dont want a sonic  remake, I want a new adventure, because Ive already played sonic 1 so much it wouldnt appeal to me.
> 
> ...


I dunno where everyone is getting this "OMG IT'S A SONIC 1 REMAKE" business. I mean, I don't recall SEGA ever saying that. It could be it's own game but with the same enemies from Sonic 1-3. 

I doubt it'd be a download only title, because if it is, they better let us download the damn thing days before. I mean, look at MGS1. I've downloaded it many different times, once it took nearly two hours, another a hour, and one other 20 mins. It all depends on how many people are downloading stuff. If people were to download it, I'm certain the server would crash.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic CD! <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo, it's not 2D Mario at all. Old school Mario I can stand. Old school Sonic...not at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're no Sonic fan.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am. I'm just a 3D Sonic fan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you're not old-school? Fail.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 17, 2010)

What is project needlemouse?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that "fail"? And I do like some older games, like Mario and such, but I prefer newer games. I just can't stand older Sonic games, though. They're just not fun to me. Why should I play a game that I don't find fun? Kinda defeats the purpose of gaming, huh?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Abomination Sonic Fan


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinion.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 17, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


SOMEONE HAS IT RIGHT!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that really a good example?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 18, 2010)

*censored.3.0* YEAH BIG THE CAT


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 18, 2010)

How long do you guys want the game to be, and how much do you want it cost and when do you want it released?

Im hoping for an auguest-september release date, since im pretty busy all year until then when I can sit back and relax for a year


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

no, F UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------

